# Still no 1099 from Instacart?



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Has anyone else received their instacart 1099? I emailed them and they robo answered they'd respond in 24 hours but nothing.


----------



## Scsup (Feb 3, 2020)

No I have been calling them too!


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Scsup said:


> No I have been calling them too!


I guess we shouldn't be surprised. In my opinion the company is bleeding cash massively. Batches at base rates are absolutely below poverty level. And I think they've been forced to cut pay and quality bonus because of the mounting losses. The model is not sustainable , unless they can convince people to work for $5 an hour. Only way to make any profit at all is to get lucky hanging around waiting for a batch to max the premium bonus; and hope no one else snags it before you do.


----------

